# JON A TRABI!



## Anonymous (2003 Május 9)

Újragyártják a Trabantot?!
Készül a Trabant elveire épülő "minimálautó" 
Az egykori keletnémet autólegendát, a Trabantot megvalósító filozófiát kívánja alkalmazni egy német vállalkozó egy, a fejlődő országok számára szánt autó létrehozásában, melyhez igénybe venné a Trabant fejlesztőinek know-howját is. 



[05.09] A5-MTI 


Az egykori keletnémet autólegendát, a Trabantot megvalósító filozófiát kívánja alkalmazni Petere Mendos német vállalkozó egy, a fejlődő országok számára szánt autó létrehozásában, melyhez igénybe venné a Trabant fejlesztőinek know-howját is. A gépkocsinak egyszerű felépítésűnek, robosztusnak, tönkretehetetlennek kell lennie, és nem kerülhet többe háromezer eurónál. A Trabant egykori gyártójának, a VEB Sachsenring autógyárnak a jogutódja, a csődeljárás alatt álló Sachsenring Fahrzeugtechnik GmbH készíti majd el az elképzelt modell megvalósíthatósági tanulmányát - ehhez mindössze a pénz hiányzik. A fejlődő országok hatalmas keresletet támasztanak az alacsony technológiai szinten előállított olcsó termékek iránt. A Trabant gyárban évtizedek alatt felhalmozott technológiai ismeretek éppen megfelelnek a célnak, hiszen egy nyolchengeres, üzemanyag befecskendezéses autócsodákban gondolkodó tervezői gárdától nem lehet elvárni, hogy sikerrel vegyék az akadályt. Az autó természetesen nem feltétlenül Németországban készül majd, és megjelenésében sem emlékeztet majd feltétlenül a Trabantra. Sőt, az elképzeléssel kapcsolatban talán még az "autó" kifejezés használata is túlzónak tűnik. Sokkal inkább egy olyan szállítójárműről lenne szó, mely egyáltalán nem igényli az aszfaltozott utakat, de nem is tekinthető a hagyományos értelemben vett terepjárónak. A terveket Dessau és Johannesburg iparművészeti főiskolái készítik el. A motor legfeljebb 1,1 liter lökettérfogatú lesz és a jármű maximálisan 80 km/óra sebességre lesz képes.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 10)

admin írta:


> maximálisan 80 km/óra sebességre lesz képes.



Micsoda szaguldas !!! :lol:


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 13)

Akkor ez igazi varosi auto lesz. Ott a legtobben 80 korul kozlekednek. A varoson kivul mar nem is lehet hasznalni, mert 90 km/h a megengedett sebesseg, es koztudottan senki nem megy lassabban!


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 16)

Te lattal mar csigat szaguldozni :?: Tudod ,csak ugy huss.....


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 16)

A trabirol jutott eszembe.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 16)

csocsike írta:


> Te lattal mar csigat szaguldozni :?: Tudod ,csak ugy huss.....



Igen lattam !!! A kanyarba meg be is dolt !!! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 16)

Jo regelt.


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 21)

,,,,,


----------



## culpabilis1694 (2005 Április 20)

csocsike I definitely think just like you.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

:656:


----------



## Lópici Gáspár (2006 December 28)

150 000 km-t hajtottam egy trabantot, soha semmi baja nem volt, leszámítva a megszakítót, amit egy alkalommal kellett cserélnem. Csak benzin kellett bele, és hussssssssss
Trabanton szállni élvezet....


----------



## iDuncan (2007 Február 2)

JA a trabant ideális népautó! 
Úgy van össze kalapálva, hogy a vad keletnémet és egyébb területeket is kibírja! ezért ideális egy egyetemistának!


----------



## iDuncan (2007 Február 2)

Mellesleg haverom Trabijával bejárta fél európát!
csak vinnie kellett pár pót alkatrészt!


----------



## F69 (2007 Április 8)

Ez az egykori (papírmercédesz) gyár újrahasznosítása


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Jó a Trabi, de legjobb a Skoda 120!Az még Skoda volt, nem olyan mint a mostani Fábiák!!!


----------



## cathy222 (2007 Augusztus 28)

"Ne legyen több 3000 Eurónál"

Nem az autó drága, hanem -nálunk legalább is- az az adóteher, ami rákerül.


----------



## Ivan (2007 Augusztus 29)

Trabantok, Ősskodák..
Bizonyos életkorig kilehet bírni a trabantot, az azonban nehezen elviselhető lenne, ha ma ennyi autó itt füstölne. Mert erről nem esett szó...meg a vezető biztonságáról, kényelméről sem. Egyszer űltem hátul 2x200 km-en...hát...mit mondjak...? Pocsék az élet.
Három skodám is volt (a skoda szó kárt jelent) ez a sok vacak tragacs arra kéyszerített, hohgy megtanuljam a szelepállítását, a gyújtásállítást mindenféle cserével és a jóég tudja még miket..borzalmas volt mindegyik tragacsom...ráadásul nem ment, csak kínlódott. Viszont zakatolt. Csak a zsiguli volt autó.
Lehet, vannak akiknél kitűnően beválltak ezek a primitív vackok...szerencsések..voltak, vannak és lesznek. De nem hiszek nekik.
Cathy! Egy Toyota Corollánál mindössze 95 000 Ft körűl van a forgalombahelyezés. Még nem jöttem rá, hogy ezért mit adnak...vagy arra sem, hogy ez mit jelent? Hová helyezik? Ki kéri ezt a semmit? Olyan szolgáltatásért mely nemlétezik miért kell fizetni? Ez kimeríti az állami csalás fogalmát ..kezdetnek. Viszont egymilliárdot is szoktak csalni esetenként (pl közbeszarzás, kakaóbiztosan), tehát olcsó a mifenébehelyezés?


----------



## hmaca (2007 Augusztus 29)

NA persze, változik a világ. Aki most azt mondja jó volt a trabant, lehet, ha a mostani kocsik után kellene visszaülnie akkor már nem tetszene a dolog.
Akkor az volt, és az volt a jó, de most olyan kocsikon járhatunk, amiről néhány évtizede csak álmodni (vagy azt se) lehetett.
Iván! Ha olyan rossz volt az a Skoda, akkor miért volt belőle három is?


----------



## cathy222 (2007 Augusztus 29)

Még asszem ilyet sem írtam le Iván, hogy egyetértünk, de most eljött ez a pillanat. Tehát: egyetértünk. Már mint ami pl. az autók adóját is illeti. És akkor a többi néven nevezett adókat még nem is hoztuk fel. Rengeteg adót fizetünk. 

Trabiban az volt a jó, hogy volt, és hogy megfizethető volt. Kétütemű motorról azt tanulam, hogy hatékonyabbak, mint a négyüteműek, nem véletlen, hogy hajómotorok is zömmel kétüteműek (ezt a kishajóvezetői műszaki részén oktatták) csak rendesen be kell állítani, és ezt a trabinál pl. mindíg elmulasztották. Csak nyomták neki, hagy menjen, karbantartás meg jó magyar szokás szerint semmi szinte. Fapados volt, nem vitás, de legalább volt.


----------



## Pitika (2007 Augusztus 29)

Trabantot Falnak Tamasztani Tilos!


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 29)

Kedves Iván!
Sok igazság van abban amit írtál!
Viszont el kell mondanom, hogy nálunk egy citromsárga Skoda volt a családi autó közel húsz évig!1981-ben sikerült anyáméknak kihozni a Merkurtól!Aztán majd csak pár éve tudták lecserélni, igaz akkor már egy Fordra!
De a kis Sárgavillám még mindig megvan és megy!Nem volt szívünk eladni, szinte családtag lett!Vízfelforrás, kotyogás, szerelés nélkül meg már nem is az az autó lenne ami!
Mellesleg ha beviszem a szervízbe a Fordot, belenéznek és mindjárt 25ezer!Ez se sokkal jobb!
Az adózásról meg ne is beszéljünk...


----------



## Ivan (2007 Augusztus 29)

Kedves HMACA!
AZÉRT KÍNLÓDTAM TÖBB CSODA SKODÁVAL MERT NEM TUDTAM MÁSHOZ HOZZÁJUTNI.


----------



## Ivan (2007 Augusztus 29)

Kedves makraattila!
Mindenki maga tudja, mit hová visz. Én pl nem viszem az autómat szervízbe. Ha valami apróság netán elromlik, van még kisműhely és ügyes szerelő...az olajcsere pedig nem probléma. Most adtam el a corollámat, ezen több mint 5 év alatt egy kis kart kellett csak cserélni, de ezt sem a méregdrága Toyotáéknál intéztem. 
Ha valmalyen tragacsnak felforr a hűtővize, elejti a benzint a pumpája, örökké vacakol az ékszíj sztb azt még nosztalgiából is a roncstelepre vinném. Mert akkor már ezer más baja is van..


----------



## bubu (2007 Augusztus 30)

Az Augusztusi Hasznalt Auto Magazinban lattam egy 500-as Trbant-ot
arultak 6.850$-ert (Itt Torontoban) kivancsisagbol felhivtam, de mar
elvolt adva! Gondolom gyujto vette meg.??!!


----------



## Ivan (2007 Augusztus 30)

bubu!
őrültek mindíg lesznek!


----------



## salamon.xxl (2007 Augusztus 30)

hmaca írta:


> NA persze, változik a világ. Aki most azt mondja jó volt a trabant, lehet, ha a mostani kocsik után kellene visszaülnie akkor már nem tetszene a dolog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cathy222 (2007 Augusztus 30)

salamon.xxl írta:


> Hááát, nemtom...
> 
> Nekem megvan még egy öreg járgány, de komolyan mondom, szívesen furikázok vele, ui. a 601-es ott is vígan elmegy, ahova a 406-ossal be se merek kacsintani! Meg aztán olcsóbb, mint egy csilivili 4x4...


Nem hogy inkább jópénzért felkínálnád Canadában!


----------



## ancsa0221 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Sz első két autónk Trabant Hycomat volt, betegség miatt. Ment, elértünk vele, ahova kellett. Ne bántsuk. Aért titokban megsúgom a Twingó azért /autómata/ már más!


----------



## landras (2007 November 4)

*Trabant*

Nekem volt Trabantom. Nem sírom vissza...
Akkor már inkább a trabantdal.


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 2)

Nekem zsigulim volt az első kocsim, csupa rozsda, már mikor vettem öreg volt, de jártam vele Németországban, Görögországban mindig haza hozott. Most van egy luxus márkának mondott német autóm, de 3éves kora és a kevés kilóméter ellenére rengeteg gond van vele.


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 2)

Tényleg, erről az új trabiról van valami rajz, hogy milyen lesz?


----------



## kovaand (2007 December 2)

Go Trabi, go


----------



## cathy222 (2007 December 3)

Ezt nevezték "bili-kék"-nek?


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

Én is olvastam egy cikket erről az Auto-Motorban 1-2 éve és valami szánalmas szerkesztett képet adtak le róla és nem úgy nézett ki mint ami megvalósítható vagy praktikus lenne. Szóval szerintem ebből se lesz semmi.


----------



## fip (2009 Szeptember 4)

Végülis a Dácia is újjáéledt, igaz meg sem szűnt, de tény, hogy szükség lenne olcsó egyszerű kocsikra.


----------



## Tratrat (2009 Október 12)

Jó reggelt! Szerintem nem a száguldás a lényeg. Nekem volt trabim. Annak a kocsinak lelke volt.(Sajnos csak volt mert összetörtem)


----------



## Tratrat (2009 Október 12)

Jó reggelt ! A trabi nem a száguldásról szól, annak a "kocsinak" lelke van. Csak azért vagyok ilyen nagyokos mert nekem volt trabim.(Sajnos csak volt mert összetörtem)


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 14)

Azért megnézném az új trabi árát az új bogár meg mini példájából kiindulva...


----------



## Pumez (2009 Október 23)

Helló Mindenkinek!A mi útjainkon elég is a 80,az felett a sok kátyú miatt úgyis életveszélyes a közlekedés!Szép napot!


----------



## Laca_55 (2009 November 7)

Elektromos Trabant tanulmányautó képek a 2009-es frankfurti autószalonról!

http://green.autoblog.com/2009/09/18/frankfurt-2009-electric-trabant-nt-concept/


----------



## brolin (2010 Január 24)

Nem baj majd felfúrjuk,rakunk bele sportlégszűrőt és akkor még a 100km/h is elérhető lesz vele


----------



## brolin (2010 Január 24)

Nem baj majd felfúrjuk,rakunk bele sportlégszűrőt és akár a 100km/h sem lehet akadály


----------



## Csyllaa (2010 Január 26)

Az elektromos Trabi nagyon jól néz ki


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 19)

Én most válok a régi Trabimtól. Hozzászoktam. 20 éves.


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 17)

Trabi forever!!!!!!!!


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 10)

Apám Trabiját egy éve adtam el. 1987-es volt , 2 ütemű, évek óta csak a garázsban állt. Csak 32000!!! km volt benne. Az első nap elvitték, azóta -ha igaz- visszatért szülőföldjére.


----------



## sefe01 (2012 November 13)

Elektromos trabi nagyon hasonlít a mini-re.


----------



## Pete White 77 (2013 Június 13)

3000€ ? ez vicc ? az a kocsi egy koporsó lesz, ha lesz egyáltalán. A Skodát nem szerettem, első telemet egy ilyennel húztam le, félelmetes élmény volt ez a kanyarodási képtelensége, meg nálam a vizet, az olajat meg a benyát szinte egy az egyhez kajálta ( azóta volt már 2 es toledóm, audi a4 3.2 quatrom, most egy a6 ot nyüstölök, és igazság szerint nem panaszkodhatok, van miből adót fizessek  ) retro autók közül nekem is a lada az ami tetszik, bár mai szemmel nézve, azért már megkopott egykori ragyogása neki is ám


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Június 26)

Az első autóm volt nagyon szerettem..nevelőapámtól kaptam. Áldott állapotban, 6 hónaposan, nagy pocakkal vizsgáztam, és utána kezdtem el vezetni.. Mindenhová elvitt és vissza is hozott, míg későbbi autóim cserben hagytak! Mindig a szívemben marad! Go Trabi go!


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 25)

Azért mégis népautó volt. Pöfögött, rázott, de ment.
Egyik munkatársam Skandináviába ment el vele, vissza is érkezett gond nélkül.


----------



## Luigi48 (2014 Január 24)

Nekem három Trabantom is volt. Az elsőt, a CL - es rendszámút, 1965-ben gyártották, és már tíz éves volt amikor megvettem. (20 ezerért) Ebbe még vastag szárú gyertya kellett, és nem volt benne biztonsági öv sem...
Történt egyszer, hogy egy Zánkán tartott nemzetközi sakkversenyről hazafelé jövet - úgy Siófok környékén - elszállt az egyik henger. Másodmagammal voltam. De az öreg járgány derekasan viselkedett... Pöfögött, füstölt, a dombokra sem szívesen kapaszkodott fel, gondolom több keveréket is zabált kínjában, de egy hengerrel is hazahozott Pécsre... 
Két napra rá vettem bele egy új motort, (kb. 10.000 ezer Ft. körül) s azzal ment, mint a rakéta.


----------



## tornando (2014 Január 30)

Nekem nem volt jó tapasztalatom egy kölcsön Trabanttal
Ott kezdődött hogy a nevetés fogott el állandóan míg 150 km-t levezettem
Egy Wartburg után
Nem fértem el benne,olyan fapados volt minden(műszerfal, váltó stb..)
De amit állítólag tettem vele az az én hibám:95-100 as tempóval mentem vele
Ez egy 125 kcm Mz sebessége
Baj nélkül megjártam de egy hét múlva a tulajdonosa azt mondta főtengely csapágyazni(tű-görgőzni?) kellett mert állítólag túlpörgettem


----------



## dianapat (2014 Június 5)

Trabant, Polski Fiat. Az üzemanyag fogyasztásuk jó és ahogy már többen is írták akárhová elindulhatsz vele, haza is hoz. A mai napig nevethetnékem van, amikor eszembe jut egy téli nap. Esett a hó rendesen elindultam dolgozni és szépen sorban haladtam el az "új" autók mellett. (pl. suzuki) Álltak és vártak. Tolták hárman négyen, de azt a súlyt bizony el nem mozdították. Na jó elismerem én is elakadtam egy helyen, de kiszálltam és egy ismerős segítségével ODÉBB TETTÜK a trabit. Szóval lehetnek szépek, csili-vilik az én szívem a trabié és a polskié marad.


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 25)

Kerestem képet,ilyen lesz.


----------



## musicinmylife (2016 Március 26)

Nem gondolom, hogy ebből újra "népautó" lesz.


----------



## csiki aladar puiu (2016 Március 27)

mert ne legyen?


----------



## csiki aladar puiu (2016 Március 27)

ha jo ara lessz, akkor lehet NEPAUTO!!!!!


----------



## musicinmylife (2016 Március 27)

Úgy hallottam az ára 1 millió 400 ezer forint körül lesz, teljesen elektromos hajtással, akkumulátorokkal.


----------



## diesel44 (2016 December 10)

Nekem még van igazi kétütemű trabantom, nem válok meg tőle.


----------

